#  Alternativmedizin >   Homöopathie gegen Hypochondrie? >

## Crazykeks

Hallo zusammen, 
wie ich ja schon in einem anderen Thread geschrieben habe, bin ich ja ein unbehandelter Hypochonder. Und ich habe im bekanntenkreis einen recht guten Heilpraktiker, für den ich mal eine Webseite gebaut habe. Und er hat mir eine Behandlung angeboten wenn ich mal Probleme haben sollte. 
Ich habe darüber nachgedacht, mit meiner Hypochondrie mal zu ihm zu gehen und ihn um Rat zu fragen. Aber ich will mich da natürlich nicht unbedingt blamieren und von daher würde mich natürlich im Vorfeld interessieren ob es in diesem Bereich da überhaupt Möglichkeiten gibt, sich mit dieser psychischen erkrankung behandeln zu lassen! 
Bin für jeden Tip dankbar im Moment..eigentlich immer..gg 
Grüßle 
Andi

----------


## Pianoman

Hallo crazykeks,  
für eine Behandlung im Rahmen der homöopathischen Denkweise, müsste eine Substanz existieren, die - in normaler Dosierung eingenommen - Hypochondrie auslöst. 
Die gibt es nicht. 
Alternativ bleibt den Homöopathen die übliche Prozedur, bei der bestimmte psychische oder physische (Begleit-) Symptome (Angstzustände, Schweißausbrüche, Übellaunigkeit etc.)  abgefragt werden, und diese dann, wenn als negativ  befunden, therapiert werden. 
Ich bin mir absolut sicher, dass der Heilpraktiker ein "Medikament" gegen Hypochondrie  findet; wahrscheinlich die Zaunrübe, die hilft gegen fast alles. Und die Homöopathen verordnen sie deswegen besonders dann gerne, wenn sie eigentlich keine Ahnung haben, was tatsächlich helfen würde. Oder wenn das, was helfen würde, gegen ihre Philosophie verstösst, wie beispielweise eine fundierte Psychotherapie.  
Pianoman

----------


## Crazykeks

okay, ich entnehme der Antwort mal, das Homöopathie gegen psychosomatisch bedingte Erkrankungen wohl nicht ganz der Bringer ist. 
Wie gesagt, es war so ein gedanke von mir, da ich ja praktisch noch eine Freibehandlung habe  :Zwinker:  
Und es hätte ja ne Alternative sein können... 
Grüßle 
Andi

----------


## StarBuG

Warst du denn eigentlich schon mal bei einem Psychiater oder Psychologen mit deinem Problem? 
Ich denke eher, das dort der richtige Ansatz liegt. 
Gruß 
Micha

----------


## Crazykeks

Hallo Micha, 
genau da liegt ja mein Problem. Ich stehe da an einer für mich erstmal zu überwindenden Hemmschwelle! Ich hab schon so oft darüber nachgedacht, zu einem Psychologen zu gehen und das ganze fachmännisch behandeln zu lassen. 
Aber irgendwas hält mich davon ab! Ich habe damals mit meinem Hausarzt gesprochen, der mir geraten hat, das anzuleiern. Allerdings weiss ich nicht genau wie! ich hab mal von meiner Krankenkasse eine Liste mit Psychologen geschickt bekommen, aber entweder hatten sie nicht die richtige Qualifikation (ihre eigene Aussage) oder in absehbarer Zeit keine Termine frei. 
Na ja und als letzte Hürde ist ja da auch noch mein eigener Kopf, der mir aus einem mir unerklärlichen grund sagt, das ich da nicht hinbrauche weil der mir mit ein wenig Reden sowieso nicht helfen könnte. 
Ich weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht genau, wie ich sowas anleiern soll und auch wie es mit Kostenübernahme aussieht, denn sowas ist doch bestimmt nicht billig! 
Ich greif da eigentlich bei dem thema nach jedem Strohhalm, ist nur immer irgendwie der falsche! 
Grüßle 
Andi

----------


## lucy230279

wie gesagt, der hausarzt kann eine überweisung schreiben, wenn er es für notwendig hält. und dann siehts mit der kostenübernahme eigentlich ganz gut aus.aber das hat alles keinen sinn wenn du den kopf dafür nicht frei hast.

----------


## Crazykeks

Hi Lucy, 
ich weiss, das man bereit dafür sein muss, da stimm ich dir zu! Bei mir ist es halt nur so, das ich im einen Moment weiss, das ich es machen sollte, allein schon weil es mir gut tun würde mir das alles mal von der seele zu reden. Das fehlt mir nämlich irgendwie schon! 
Aber auf der anderen Seite denke ich mir, (begünstigt durch die Hypochondrie) welche Ratschläge soll er mir geben, die ich nicht schon von anderen gehört habe. 
Wie krieg ich meinen Kopf denn dazu, zu akzeptieren, das mit ihm was nicht ok ist?

----------


## Patientenschubser

Hallo, 
also ich denke du bist schon auf dem richtigen Weg. 
Den Du schreibst schon darüber, setzt dich also damit auseinander. 
Das ist doch schon der erste Schritt in die richtige Richtung! 
Wie du sicherlich weißt beginnt jede Reise mit dem ersten Schritt. 
Nun fehlt dir nur noch ein geeigneter Therapeut den zu finden dürfte in HH wohl kein größers Problem darstellen.... 
Wenn du es über die KK schon versucht hast und bisher erfolglos warst, dann versuche es mal über die Berufsverbände Psychologen bzw der Psychiater.... 
Hier hast du mal die Homepage vom Berufsverband der Pychologen in NRW... 
klick mich 
Denk mal an das Lied von Xavier Naidoo _"Dieser Weg wird kein Leichter sein!"_ 
gruß Schubser

----------


## StarBuG

Also, du hast von der Kasse eine bestimmte Anzahl an Sitzungen, die die Kasse generell übernimmt.
Außerdem hast du glaube ich 3 Sitzungen zur Probe eh bei jedem Psychologen frei (wie das bei Psychiatern ist weiß ich nicht, einfach mal die Kasse anrufen). 
Das heißt für dich, geh einfach zu einem hin und probier aus, ob du mit ihm klar kommst. Wenn nicht, probier einen Anderen. Diese Kosten werden von der Kasse gedeckt (aber frag nach!). 
Das dich ein innerer Schweinehund abhält, kann ich gut verstehen.
Aber sieh es wie eine Krankheit, denn sie belastet dich ja im alltäglichen Leben, sonst würdest du hier nicht darüber schreiben. Behandel sie also genau so wie eine schwere Grippe. Geh zum Arzt und lass dir helfen. 
Wenn du schon sagt, das du dir mal gerne alles von der Seele reden würdest, kannst du doch nicht gleichzeitig denken, wie er dir überhaupt helfen soll.
Allein das Reden hilft dir schon. Und mit Sicherheit kann dir der Psychologe bei der Bewältigung deines Problems helfen. 
Also los. Morgen direkt anrufen und Termin machen  :Zwinker:  
Gruß 
Micha

----------


## Crazykeks

Hallo nochmal.... 
@patientenschubser 
vielen dank für die Tipps,....gibt es den Link auch für Psychologen in Essen, ich komme nicht aus Hamburg..und danke für die netten Worte  :Smiley:  
@starbug 
ich habe noch das Problem, das ich momentan wegen LWS /HWS syndrom arbeitsunfähig bin und Krankengeld beziehe(keine Sorge, die Krankheit hab ich wirklich, kommt vom vielen sitzen und arbeiten amk PC). In 3 Wochen startet eine Reha Massnahme. Ich befürchte, das die schräg schaun, wenn ich jetzt noch wegen Hypochondrie bei denen antanze 
Aber auf jeden Fall schonmal ein liebes danke an euch alle für die ganzen Tipps...jetzt weiß ich schonmal wie man das angehen kann.

----------


## Patientenschubser

Hab ich oben schon geändert...  
Es gibt der Verband auch für NRW... hier noch mal der Link  klick mich 
Ich habe dich verwechselt... tut mir leid... 
viel Erfolg 
gruß Schubser

----------


## Crazykeks

Das is ja cool..da steht ja alles drin..super..vielen dank schonmal dafür  :Smiley:

----------


## mandalaya

Lieber Crazykeks ,  
eine Therapie wäre auf jeden Fall sehr hilfreich für Dich , denn da lernst Du sehr viel über Dich selbst . Ein guter Therapeut verfügt auch über ein paar Möglichkeiten mehr , als sie reines Faktenwissen bietet .  
Wahrscheinlich ist eine stationäre Therapie sogar am besten , weil Du Dich dann voll auf die Therapie konzentrieren kannst . Ich kenne eine Klinik , mit der ich sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht habe und in der wirklich auch jederzeit jemand für Dich da ist .  
Bei der Suche nach einem ambulanten Therapeuten solltest Du darauf achten , daß Du Dich bei dem Therapeuten auch gut fühlst . Ich hatte bei der Suche leider manchmal das Gefühl , daß es v.a. darum ging , das Erstgespräch abrechnen zu können . 
Letzte Woche hatte ich Dir eine pn zu Deinem Thema geschickt , aber ich mußte feststellen , daß bei mir z.Z. manchmal pn verloren gehen . Falls Du sie nicht bekommen hast oder ich Deine Antwort nicht erhalten habe , kannst Du auch bei Brava nachfragen nach meiner e - mail - Adresse , denn ich kann ab morgen bis September nur selten hier vorbeisehen . 
Viele Grüße 
mandalaya

----------


## SurferRosa

Hallo Crazykeks,
ich kann mich meinen Vorrednern nur anschließen. Es ist nichts schlimmes dabei eine Therapie zu machen. Ist wohl in deinem Fall am sinnvollsten. Du hast sogar 5 Stizungen frei, um dir ein Bild von dem Therapeuten zu machen. Wenn du dich dabei nicht wohl fühlst, dann kannst du bei einem anderen Therapeuten nochmal Probesitzungen vereinbaren. 
Was die von Mandalaya vorgeschlagene stationäre Therapie betrifft, führt das denke ich mal viel zu weit. Für so etwas müsste die Hypochondrie schon sehr starkt ausgeprägt sein. Am effektivsten ist immer noch eine ambulante Therapie bei der man nicht aus den gewohnten Lebensumständen gerissen wird. 
Alles Gute noch bei deiner Suche,
Surfer

----------


## Crazykeks

Hallo zusammen, 
erstmal danke für die ganzen tipps. im grunde weiß ich ja auch das so eine therapie für mich super wäre....aber ich muss das auch noch in den kopf bekommen. 
ich glaube, was auch schwierig für mich ist, das ist die wirklich die Angst vor einer schlimmen diagnose.  
Das mag sich für euch vielleicht komisch anhören, aber die Furcht vor Krankheiten ist so stark, das ich sogar angst habe, zum arzt zu gehen der mir dann sagt, sie haben das! 
Beispielsweise hab ich auch durch rauchen bedingt öfter mal husten, auch teilweise mit hellem auswurf. ist jetzt aber nicht regelmäßig sondern nur manchmal. auch leichte brustschmerzen hab ich manchmal. In meinem kopf setzt sich dann der gedanke an lungenkrebs fest und ich kann dagegen nix machen. an raucherhusten denk ich dann gar nich. Und an mein LWS/HWS syndrom das auch brustschmerz auslöst (deswegen geh ich bald in eine reha) denk ich auch nich.... bescheuert oder 
Oder anderes beispiel, ich hab sehr oft probleme mit dem stuhlgang, wahrscheinlich psychisch bedingter reizdarm. Mal isser dunkel, oftmals sehr hell und oft durchfall mit bauchschmerz, der aber nach der entleerung sofort nachläßt. Ich weiss das es reizdarm ist, aber trotzdem denke ich immer wieder an darmkrebs... 
aber man hat angst vorm röntgen der lunge oder vor einer darmuntersuchung weil man befürchtet das sich die harten diagnosen die man fälschlicherweise im kopf hat, bestätigen. 
Hach, ich quatsch hier und quatsch.. 
Tut auf jeden fall gut drüber zu reden.... 
Wenn ihr noch weitere Tipps für mich habt bin ich auf jeden fall sehr dankbar dafür... 
Liebe Grüße 
Andi

----------


## Pianoman

> Zitat der Dame mandalaya: 
> Letzte Woche hatte ich Dir eine pn zu Deinem Thema geschickt , aber ich mußte feststellen , daß bei mir z.Z. manchmal pn verloren gehen . Falls Du sie nicht bekommen hast oder ich Deine Antwort nicht erhalten habe , kannst Du auch bei Brava nachfragen nach meiner e - mail - Adresse , denn ich kann ab morgen bis September nur selten hier vorbeisehen .

  
Hey, vielleicht sollte das Forum umgenannt werden: Klientenscout.de beispielweise... 
Pianoman

----------


## Crazykeks

Hallo Pianoman, 
ich habe leider keine PN bekommen. Kannst du sie vielleicht nochmal schicken.... 
Danke schöön 
Grüßle 
Andi

----------


## Pianoman

War wohl etwas missverständlich, mein Beitrag.  
Ich habe die Dame mandalaya zitiert. 
Pianoman

----------


## Patientenschubser

Hallo Piano, 
ich habe das mal eben in deinem Beitrag so geändert daß es absolut sicher wer was geschrieben hat...  :Smiley:  
gruß Schubser

----------


## Frosch

@ Pianoman,    :s_thumbup:

----------


## Pianoman

Wo wir gerade beim Thema sind:    *Werbung im Internet durch sogenannte Geistheiler verstößt  gegen das Heilmittelwerbegesetz*. Das hat das Bundesverfassungsgericht  entschieden. Im zugrunde liegenden Fall hatten „Geistheiler“ in einem  Internetauftritt behauptet, sie könnten einen Beckenschiefstand in  Sekundenschnelle ohne Körperberührung beheben. Weiter machten sie darauf  aufmerksam, dass sie weder Ärzte noch Heilpraktiker seien und ausschließlich  durch geistige Kraft heilten.
In einem zivilrechtlichen Verfahren wurden sie  verurteilt, die beanstandete Werbung zu unterlassen. Daraufhin legten die  sogenannten Geistheiler Verfassungsbeschwerde ein und rügten eine Verletzung  ihrer Grundrechte. Die Tätigkeit eines Geistheilers sei nicht als Behandlung im  Sinne des Heilmittelwerbegesetzes aufzufassen. Geistige Heilung sei ein  spiritueller Vorgang und keine Tätigkeit im ärztlichen Sinne.
Im  Heilmittelwerbegesetz sind die Grenzen zulässiger Werbung für Arznei- und andere  Mittel zur Behandlung von Krankheiten festgelegt. Das Gesetz soll in erster  Linie Gefahren begegnen, welche der Gesundheit des Einzelnen und den  Gesundheitsinteressen der Allgemeinheit durch unsachgemäße Selbstmedikation  drohen. Darüber hinaus soll mithilfe des Heilmittelwerbegesetzes verhindert  werden, dass durch eine mit Übertreibungen arbeitende suggestive oder  marktschreierische Werbung Kranke, besonders ältere Menschen, zu  Fehlentscheidungen, zum Beispiel beim Arzneimittelgebrauch, verleitet  werden.
Im Fall der sogenannten Geistheiler befand das  Bundesverfassungsgericht, der Schutz vor wirtschaftlicher Übervorteilung  privater Verbraucher sei nicht deswegen weniger einschlägig oder weniger  dringend, weil der Heiler jenseits der Grenzen naturwissenschaftlicher  Erkenntnisse und Überprüfbarkeiten arbeite. Anlass der gesetzlichen Regelungen  sei nicht die Sicherstellung der Befähigung und der fachlichen wie  charakterlichen Eignung des Heilenden, sondern die Schutzbedürftigkeit  erkrankter oder älterer Menschen vor unangemessener, beeinflussender Werbung.  (Urteil vom 20. März 2007, Az.: 1 BvR 1226/06) RA    Nur mal so erwähnt. 
Pianoman

----------


## Crazykeks

Ups da hatte ich wohl was falsch verstanden, sorry..... 
Ja diese PN hab ich bekommen, aber ich denke nicht das mir das helfen wird.....Ich glaube ja vielen Leuten, das sie mir helfen können aber Miraculix gehört glaub ich nicht dazu! 
Grüßle 
Andi

----------


## Pianoman

Gute Entscheidung.  :s_thumbup:  
Und noch eine (möglicherweile hilfreiche) Ergänzung:  Eine Heerschar selbsternannter Heiler - ob nun mit oder ohne Formalbefugnis - maßt sich an, Psychotherapie zu betreiben, im Einzelfalle ohne auch nur eine einzige Stunde ernstzunehmender Ausbildung hierzu absolviert zu haben. Vielfach finden sich unter diesen Heilern Figuren, die, selbst dem Laien erkennbar, persönliche Störungen dadurch zu kompensieren suchen, daß sie sich zu "Therapeuten" und "Lebenslehrern" aufspielen. Die vermeintlich paranormalen Fähigkeiten, derer sich viele dieser Heiler rühmen - Auralesen, Channeling, Hellsehen und dergleichen -, sind, sofern sie diese nicht einfach vorgeben und damit ihre Klientel betrügen, als Symptome zumindest latenten psychotischen Wahngeschehens zu werten: die Behandler bedürften dringlichst selbst der Behandlung; das gleiche gilt für all die Wunderheiler und Handaufleger, die sich mit "höheren Energien" oder "höherem Bewußtsein" ausgestattet wähnen.   Zitat stammt von Colin Goldner (Forum Kritische Psychologie, gemeinnütziger e.V.)   
Pianoman

----------


## anguana

Hallo zusammen,
obwohl der Thread ja jetzt nicht mehr der aktuellste ist wollte ich doch noch meinen Senf dazugeben.  :Smiley: 
Ich leide auch schon seit meinem 16.Lebensjahr unter Hypochondrie. Zwischendurch hab ich mal phasenweise meine Angst im Griff aber leider nicht immer. Dazu kamen dann vor 5 Jahren noch heftigste Panikattacken. Daraufhin hab ich dann eine zweijährige Verhaltenstherapie gemacht die mir auch etwas geholfen hat. Danach war ich soweit, dass ich zum einen eine Panikattacke wenn sie kam (fast immer) als solche erkannt habe und mir zum anderen über meine Hypochondrie als Krankheit im Klaren war. Leider kann ich es noch nicht lassen meinen Körper nach Krankheitssymptomen "abzuklopfen". Das "Schlimme" an der Sache ist, dass ich weiss, dass ich gesund bin aber mein Körper trotzdem Symptome produziert die mein Kopf dann "interpretiert". 
Seit einiger Zeit versuche ich nun meine Ängste mit Homöopathie zu "behandeln". Man kann über dieses Thema unendlich diskutieren und ich möchte niemanden missionieren. Für meinen Teil kann ich aber sagen, dass es mir hilft. Meine Panikattacken hab ich damit inzwischen sehr gut im Griff. D.h. sie treten immer seltener auf und wenn doch, sorgen die Globuli dafür dass sie weder so heftig wird noch allzulange dauert. 
Ob das Einbildung oder tatsächlich dem Wirkstoff zuzuschreiben ist, weiß ich nicht. Aber ich weiß dass es mir besser geht und das reicht mir, selbst wenn es aufgrund eines Placebo-Effekts so ist.
Gegen Hypochondrie gibt es auch verschiedene Wirkstoffe. Ich probiere jetzt dann eines aus, das auf meine speziellen Leitsymptome zielt. Mal sehen ob ich damit auch so gute Erfahrungen mache. 
Viele Grüße
Elke

----------


## katzograph

Hallo anguana, 
freut mich, dass es Dir nun besser geht. Dürfte eigentlich hier keiner Einwände haben gegen Deine Nutzung der Homöopatie.
Eine eingebildetet Krankheit mit einem eingebildeten Medikament bekämpfen dürfte ja hier kaum irgendwelche schwerwiegenden Emotionen auslösen.
Übrigens, Hypochondrie ist eine anerkannte Kranheit, auch wenn man nichts anderes hat. Mein kleiner Scherz eben sollte nicht den Eindruck erwecken, ich hielte Dich für ein wenig gaga.  
Wünsche weiterhin jede Menge Besserung 
katzograph

----------


## anguana

Hallo Katzograph,
ich bin nicht empfindlich. Im Gegenteil, ich halte mich ja selbst für ein wenig gaga ;o)
Aber Scherz beiseite. Vor gut 5 Jahren waren für mich psychische Krankheiten absolut nicht nachvollziehbar. Auch wenn ich schon mit 16 vom Kehlkopfkrebs bis zum multiplen Organversagen so ziemlich alle Krankheiten "gehabt hatte" wusste ich nicht, dass ich da tatsächlich schon psychisch krank war. Damals hat mir ein Gesundheitslexikon im elterlichen Bücherschrank  "Futter" für meine eingebildeten Krankheiten geliefert. Heute ist das Internet ein wahres El Dorado für einen Hypochonder. Gib ein Symptom ein und Du findest innerhalb von 0,02 Sekunden 100 tödliche Krankheiten die du haben könntest. Tja und dann kommen noch so tolle Sachen wie EHEC, Vogelgrippe, Schweinepest und weiß der Geier noch was dazu, die in den Medien breitgetreten und hochgeputscht werden. Und jetzt lass das mal jemanden hören, der sein Angstzentrum im Gehirn nicht mehr unter Kontrolle hat.
Natürlich gibt es sicherlich Psychopharmaka die in so einem Fall helfen würden, aber jeder Hypochonder liest den Beipackzettel wie eine Bibel und was steht da drauf: Nebenwirkungen mit detaillierter Symptombeschreibung. 
Und so befinde ich mich irgendwie in einer Dauerschleife. Um diesen Teufelskreis zu durchbrechen muss die Angst weg. Dann kann man versuchen mit einer erneuten Therapie auf schulmedizinischem Weg das Problem zu beseitigen.
Tja und dabei helfen mir eben die Homöopatischen Mittel.  
Danke jedenfalls für die guten Wünsche
viele Grüße
anguana

----------

